

"...a nice reminder of how costly it once was to store and spread information..." - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/06/magazine/06wwln-lede-t.html?ex=1357275600&en=749069698ac001a3&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
mynameishere
"costly"

It doesn't require a multi-billion dollar infrastructure behind the curtains
in order to be usable.

------
jamiequint
Why, in an age of free information, would anyone need to log in to view an
article?

